# Looking for Indian Fantails



## vitienrgyLp (Jun 1, 2009)

I'm interested in buying a pair of indian fantails on long island ny. I'm having a hard time finding a breeder. If anyone can help it would be GREATLY appreciated. Thanks

Andrew


----------



## sfenoid (Jul 3, 2008)

I will have couple baby Indian Fantails soon..may be I can sell them to you..I have a nice breeding pair right now..


----------



## cream836 (Jul 11, 2009)

*some important guidelines*

Before unpacking your wedding dress, make sure that you have a clean, uncluttered area in which to spread the white wedding dress out away from food, pens, children, pets etc. Your hands should be clean and dry, and it's wise to remove any jewellery that could snag the fabric of the wedding dress. Ideally, wear fine cotton gloves when handing or moving the plus size wedding dresses


----------



## pouletchalet (Jan 8, 2009)

*re:fantails*

Are you still looking for some Fantails? I have rescued several pairs of fantails and now am looking to place them in new homes. Let me know and I can send pics.

[email protected]


----------

